# Why would he want a copy of her BC??



## lou_w34

.


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

He would be Able to have her over night, unless he's violent and there's a worry for the childs safety... He'd have to take it step by step though.. Like supervised access, then a few hours a week.. Then probably every other weekend she could stay at his.


----------



## lou_w34

Even though im breatsfeeding? As she wont take a bottle any more, so its not like i can even give her any EBM :shrug:


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

I'm not sure if that would change anything, court proceedings would take a while anyway. I wouldn't worry too much atm hun. If he isn't event visiting then I doubt he'll pay all that money for solicitors etc. He probably does just want to see the BC... If he really needed it, he could just go and say he's lost the original and get another for £7 at your local registry office.


----------



## lou_w34

He lives about two hours away, and i dont think they would let him anyways, he didnt want to be put on it, so he has no proof he is her dad anyways.


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Ohh rigghhht, if his name isn't down on the BC, then I'm not sure if he has any right to her, unless he proves through a DNA that he's the father, which again will take longer x


----------



## Linz88

lou_34 dont worry it would be a very long process.
you would probably end up going to court about 4 times nd on his asda wages he wouldnt be able to afford it


----------



## Linz88

oh and he probably wants proof he has a female child so that he can get a 2 bed room flat


----------



## lou_w34

Linz88 said:


> oh and he probably wants proof he has a female child so that he can get a 2 bed room flat

Thats what i was thinking, thats he wants it for some reason like that, or he has just found out that dads get two weeks paternity leave, so he's asked work if he can have it now, and he needs proof.
Hmmm i dunno :shrug:

I dont think he will take it to court, as he would have to tell his parents first, but it just annoys me that he makes me worry about these things, even though i no i wont hear from him for another month or so!

xxxx


----------



## Adelaide

I'm sorry i'm going to be absolutely no help here as i've never been in your situation.
But i did find this really funny
'He said it wasnt, but it was important for his career.... ummm yeah ok, you work in asda stacking carrots mate, whats next on the list? Onions? Tit.'
hehe

hope everything works out! x


----------



## littlekitten8

Lou he doesn't automatically get her for overnight access. My sister's solicitor said that no court in the land would allow overnight access until they are at least 3. And again he would have to go through court to get that. And when I was looking into it for FOB (he wanted access to his other kid) it would cost roughly £10,000!


----------



## anothersquish

If hes not on BC then its proof of nothing so he doesnt need it, for anything as it would be of no use to him whatsoever.

As for access, he would not be able to have baby overnight whilst she is breastfed and wont take bottles, this would be an unreasonable request so do not worry about that at all. If he DID decide to go to court he would start with only short access (probably two hours once a fortnight) and would be built up over time. He may or may not bother to do this but if he does at least if he messes about he will have 'real' authority to answer too rather than just upsetting you and LO. 
Out of curiosity is he paying maintenance?


----------



## anothersquish

Oh and process through family court doesnt have to cost anything for anyone unless DNA proof is required. You can represent yourself and skip using solicitors.


----------



## lou_w34

No he isnt paying maintanence. He hasnt seen her since she was 12 days old. When he saw her he said he would take us into town to buy her some things, but he didnt get her anything, so he hasnt paid so much as 50p towards her.

And littlekitten8! wow! £10,000!! So much money! No wonder solicitors and lawyers are loaded heehee 

xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Wonder why he wants a copy of her bc when he isnt even on it...weird. Probably for two bed flat coz unless im mistaken he'd only be able to get a one bed as a single male. Weirdo.

Try not to worry about courts and access :hugs: AnotherSquish is right. He will have to apply to the courts for an article 8 order to gain parental responsibility (you can hold that up until the court over rules you i think) even by then it'll cost a fortune. Very few courts will grant overnight access especially at such a young age where she needs stability her routine and her mummy in familiar surroundings. Surely a court would turn around and say why exactly does a young single male want overnight access for a baby. He would probably be allowed to see her during the day but probably not overnight. 

And dont think its very likely with all the crap he's came out with so far :hugs: relax and enjoy your LO :)


----------



## expecting09

Does he never get the hint? lmao.

I'm sure overtime could wait, maybe if he was doing overtime to give you money for Scarlett then it would be ok, but it's obvious hes not giving you any money!

:hugs:


----------



## moomin_troll

maybe he wants to open her a bank account and save money for her? to do this hed need her birth cert.

now dads have just as much right over the child as the mother but his name isnt on bc so maybe thats not the case for u and atleast he actualy works unlike some men who dont work and dont even see their children.


----------



## suzanne108

I love that work is his priority and not his daughter. Idiot. Sounds like my fob :nope: I'll still never understand people that don't put their child before anything else.

Even if he wants the BC for his flat application how can he prove she is his when he isn't named? How is he getting a flat? Through the council?

He has no reason to have a copy anyway and since he didn't want his name on there you have every right to say no.

And I wouldn't block his number if I was you as it would look bad on your part imo. Do you have a send straight to voicemail option on your phone? I do on mine so I've done that on FOBs and FOBs mum. That way they can still text or leave voicemails but can't surprise me with a phone call lol, and they won't know cos they'll just think I have no signal or something lol!

:hugs:


----------



## DizzyMoo

lou_w34 said:


> Apparently 'add to reject list' on a phone does not mean they are blocked!!! lol
> 
> But yeah anyways... FOB asked for a copy of her bc?? Why would he want one? I asked him and he said because he just wanted a copy of it... but surely if he just wanted a copy of it he would of asked when she was born? Not nearly 15 weeks later...
> 
> I just said outright, no he couldnt. Not if he couldnt even be bothered to see her.
> 
> He said it wasnt his fault he couldnt come down, that work had asked him to come in, so i said ok, if overtime is more important than your daughter then go ahead and go.
> 
> He said it wasnt, but it was important for his career.... ummm yeah ok, you work in asda stacking carrots mate, whats next on the list? Onions? Tit. Absolute class!!!!
> 
> He then said that he is looking for a 2 bedroom house, i told him under no uncertain circumstances was she staying over at his, and he turned round and said i can stay aswell :wacko:
> 
> I just text back and said untill he can be bothered to make an effort with her, do not bother contacting me again, so he said i had no right to say that. I think he will find i have every right.
> 
> Tosser.
> 
> Sorry you all get to read an essay from me again. But say if by some small miracle it ever went to court, he would never get her over night would he?? I mean she doesnt even no him. Also if i phoned O2 would they block him for me?? But then again, maybe i shouldnt activley call someone to get him blocked... it could look bad on me if it ever did go to court??
> 
> Thanks ladies :flower:
> 
> xxxxx

If you are breastfeeding then they can not let her go overnight as they can't force you to express, But obviously this is going to depend on whether you are still bf at the time it goes to court ( if it does i mean ).
He can go for access but as he isn't on the birth cert i " think " he has to prove paternity 1st by dna otherwise he could be some randomer claiming your child is his. He would get supervised visits 1st to build up trust & so that your daughter knows him then the visits would be allowed at his or a particular place without you, Over night stays are waaaaaaaaaay down the line hun. He needs a copy of her birth cert for certain things like opening accounts i think or registering her for some things they ask for the birth cert, I certainly wouldn't be giving him a copy of it x

Where i am they dont even give you a 2bed house/flat unless the child stays with you at least 3/4 nights PER WEEK !


----------



## suzanne108

If its for a bank account then tell him he can pay into her child trust fund. No need to set up a separate account x


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah i agree, It sounds to me like he is going to use it for getting the flat, or taking 2 weeks PAID paternity leave. I wouldnt give it to him, does he realise that without his name on it he has no rights? I bet he doesnt, i bet he thinks you did put him on or something, even altho u cant without him. :rofl: MEN!!/boys actually. 

are you gonna contact csa?


----------



## sweetlullaby

If its to open a bank account for her he wont be able to if his name isnt on the certificate I dont think. (not 100% on that) If he wants to save money for her child trust fund account can do the job for him.


----------



## NuKe

just wanted to say hun, if you phone O2, they cant block specific numbers! All they can do is change your number which could cost you up to 25 quid! :flower:


----------



## sweetlullaby

Little off topic but Nuke love your siggy with poppy holding a poppy she is so cute!! Love the bib in your avatar as well :rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

just wanted to say he couldnot open a bank acount for her, a named person on the BC must sign to open an account..


----------



## aiimee12345

hi like adelaide i dont no nothing about this but that was very funny!! and i understand u dont want him to see her i dont blame u!! if he cant be bothered now all ov a sudden he can shes a baby not just someone he can leave when he wants!! u have to have her all the time & be there for her!!! xx


----------



## lou_w34

Im still uncertain about the csa, but im starting to lean more towards it now!! I think im going to fill it out soon! 

Boys indeed!!

I dont think it is for a flat as he has a job, so i dont think the council would help him, but i do think its for the maternity leave, or something similar!!

xxx


----------



## Emma1980

lesleyann said:


> just wanted to say he couldnot open a bank acount for her, a named person on the BC must sign to open an account..

not true - My gran and stepdad have both on seperate occasions took Fins birth certificate to go open an account for him with no issues

FOB has still got Fins BC, i must remember to get it back - he wanted it for a flat application...

you generally need the MatB1 form for paternity leave not the BC



> He said it wasnt, but it was important for his career.... ummm yeah ok, you work in asda stacking carrots mate, whats next on the list? Onions? Tit.

 lmfao! that cracked me up!:haha:


----------



## lesleyann

Emma1980 said:


> lesleyann said:
> 
> 
> just wanted to say he couldnot open a bank acount for her, a named person on the BC must sign to open an account..
> 
> not true - My gran and stepdad have both on seperate occasions took Fins birth certificate to go open an account for him with no issues
> 
> FOB has still got Fins BC, i must remember to get it back - he wanted it for a flat application...
> 
> you generally need the MatB1 form for paternity leave not the BC
> 
> 
> 
> He said it wasnt, but it was important for his career.... ummm yeah ok, you work in asda stacking carrots mate, whats next on the list? Onions? Tit.Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao! that cracked me up!:haha:Click to expand...

thats weird then i no when my gran was trying to open an account for Kyle before she could do anything i had to sign a form for the bank to say i like give permission. maybe its different from bank to bank lol


----------



## Emma1980

ohhh i signed a form for the one my stepdad did.... forgot about that, but i didnt do anything for the one my gran did... hmm! must depend!

i swear that kid is richer than me already!


----------



## lesleyann

Emma1980 said:


> ohhh i signed a form for the one my stepdad did.... forgot about that, but i didnt do anything for the one my gran did... hmm! must depend!
> 
> i swear that kid is richer than me already!

did your step-dad open the accoutn after your gran but at the same bank maybe? thinking maybe they had on recored you gave permission for a family memeber there :shrug:

and lol yeah i no how that feels.


----------



## starbucks101

He can actually order the BC himself without you ever hearing about it, but he may not no that yet. FOB DD1 did that for his DD1 to order her passport as MOB hadnt got it yet.... 

So be weary of that, If FOB gets passport before you do you wont be able to take her abroad unless he lets you have it, The application process for passport is also quite simple even applying as Dad, all he needs is a few of your details and your Mum's DOB if i remember rightly, although i think they do those funny interview things now so its probably not as easy as it was 5years ago! 

Maybe he just wants a copy as he thinks he should have one?


----------



## purpledahlia

starbucks, does that only apply if he is ON the BC? for the passport stuff.......

Also, now that u say, my gran opened Ava some kind of acc and she pays into it, i have no say and have no clue how much. kind of annoying as her mother i wanna know what she has and where.


----------



## lou_w34

Thats quite scary about the passport =/
Like above really... does it only apply if he is on the BC??

xxx


----------



## starbucks101

yer i do believe that he has to be on it, so there's no way he can get it even if he did order one now. Again it could be something he thinks he is automatically put on. I would not worry too much as without his name on it there isnt a great deal he can do with it. :)


----------



## teal

That is a bit weird that he wants a copy of BC after all this time. I agree it sounds like he might want it for his flat application but if he's not named then it wouldn't be much use. 

:hugs: xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Oh flip I nearly had a panic attack there reading the Passport bit :rofl: That reminds me (goes off to fill in LO's passport form) Though FOB isn't on the BC so dont think he could. Can he even get a copy if he isnt on it?


----------



## starbucks101

yer anyone can get a copy of anyone's BC with very little info about them, its how people can trace their family trees etc..


----------



## Emma1980

lesleyann said:


> Emma1980 said:
> 
> 
> ohhh i signed a form for the one my stepdad did.... forgot about that, but i didnt do anything for the one my gran did... hmm! must depend!
> 
> i swear that kid is richer than me already!
> 
> did your step-dad open the accoutn after your gran but at the same bank maybe? thinking maybe they had on recored you gave permission for a family memeber there :shrug:
> 
> and lol yeah i no how that feels.Click to expand...

nope different bank and she did it first - hers is a building society tho - does that make a difference?


----------



## purpledahlia

starbucks101 said:


> yer anyone can get a copy of anyone's BC with very little info about them, its how people can trace their family trees etc..

but they cant do anything like apply for passports etc if their not on it right?


----------



## suzanne108

I'm going to get Lola a passport quick!!!


----------



## lou_w34

purpledahlia said:


> starbucks101 said:
> 
> 
> yer anyone can get a copy of anyone's BC with very little info about them, its how people can trace their family trees etc..
> 
> but they cant do anything like apply for passports etc if their not on it right?Click to expand...

Yeah i think so... otherwise any man could walk in and get lo a passport otheriwse, as it doesnt say anyones name :shrug: Iygwim?


----------



## starbucks101

lou_w34 said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starbucks101 said:
> 
> 
> yer anyone can get a copy of anyone's BC with very little info about them, its how people can trace their family trees etc..
> 
> but they cant do anything like apply for passports etc if their not on it right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i think so... otherwise any man could walk in and get lo a passport otheriwse, as it doesnt say anyones name :shrug: Iygwim?Click to expand...

He definatly CANT apply if he isnt on the birth certificate :) 

https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Travel...plyingforaneworrenewedchildpassport/DG_174107



> If the parents are not married to each other, the mother can give permission. If the father is not married to the child's mother (and is not divorced from her as described above), he can give permission only if:
> 
> * he has a parental responsibility order or agreement (in which case he should send this with the application)
> * he is named on the birth certificate and the birth was jointly registered on or after 15 April 2002 in Northern Ireland, 1 December 2003 in England and Wales, 4 May 2006 in Scotland


SO HE MUST BE ON THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE TO APPLY FOR A CHILDS PASSPORT



> *First child passport - supporting documents you will need to provide*
> 
> IPS needs to see original documents that prove your child is British. IPS does not accept photocopies of documents or documents that have been laminated, but will accept documents that are laminated for Braille labelling.
> 
> A birth certificate is not considered absolute proof of identity. Even if your child was born in the UK, IPS may ask to see further documents.
> 
> The documents IPS needs to see depend on where your child was born.
> 
> If you are still not sure what you need to send after reading the details below, you can call the IPS Passport Adviceline 0300 222 0000.
> If the child was born or adopted in the UK
> 
> IPS needs to see the child's full birth or adoption certificate showing parents' details and one of the following:
> 
> * the mother's UK birth certificate, or her Home Office certificate of registration or naturalisation, or her passport that was valid at the time of the child's birth
> * * the father's UK birth certificate, or his Home Office certificate of registration or naturalisation, or his passport that was valid at the time of the child's birth* and the parents' marriage certificate
> *
> Note*: if the passport expired before the child's birth, you need to send the passport on which the father entered the UK.


----------



## suzanne108

starbucks101 said:


> lou_w34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starbucks101 said:
> 
> 
> yer anyone can get a copy of anyone's BC with very little info about them, its how people can trace their family trees etc..
> 
> but they cant do anything like apply for passports etc if their not on it right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i think so... otherwise any man could walk in and get lo a passport otheriwse, as it doesnt say anyones name :shrug: Iygwim?Click to expand...
> 
> He definatly CANT apply if he isnt on the birth certificate :)
> 
> https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Travel...plyingforaneworrenewedchildpassport/DG_174107
> 
> 
> 
> If the parents are not married to each other, the mother can give permission. If the father is not married to the child's mother (and is not divorced from her as described above), he can give permission only if:
> 
> * he has a parental responsibility order or agreement (in which case he should send this with the application)
> * he is named on the birth certificate and the birth was jointly registered on or after 15 April 2002 in Northern Ireland, 1 December 2003 in England and Wales, 4 May 2006 in ScotlandClick to expand...
> 
> 
> SO HE MUST BE ON THE BIRTH CERTIFICATE TO APPLY FOR A CHILDS PASSPORT
> 
> 
> 
> *First child passport - supporting documents you will need to provide*
> 
> IPS needs to see original documents that prove your child is British. IPS does not accept photocopies of documents or documents that have been laminated, but will accept documents that are laminated for Braille labelling.
> 
> A birth certificate is not considered absolute proof of identity. Even if your child was born in the UK, IPS may ask to see further documents.
> 
> The documents IPS needs to see depend on where your child was born.
> 
> If you are still not sure what you need to send after reading the details below, you can call the IPS Passport Adviceline 0300 222 0000.
> If the child was born or adopted in the UK
> 
> IPS needs to see the child's full birth or adoption certificate showing parents' details and one of the following:
> 
> * the mother's UK birth certificate, or her Home Office certificate of registration or naturalisation, or her passport that was valid at the time of the child's birth
> * * the father's UK birth certificate, or his Home Office certificate of registration or naturalisation, or his passport that was valid at the time of the child's birth* and the parents' marriage certificate
> *
> Note*: if the passport expired before the child's birth, you need to send the passport on which the father entered the UK.Click to expand...Click to expand...

Confusion.....does this mean that if FOB wanted to apply for her first passport he would need mums permission or a marriage certificate? Even if he is named on the BC.

??? :wacko:


----------



## sweetlullaby

A parent WITH parental responsibilty must give their permission for us to issue the child's passport. Please read ' A child's first passport' for information on who can give permission. Ok going to look through the book for that bit....I have the passport forms infront of me :rofl:

It says the exact same as starbucks101 said :) lol 

Basically I think if FOB name is ON the birth certificate and the birth was JOINTLY registered then he needs your permission. If he isnt on the BC then he would need to have a parental responsibilty order or agreement and even then he still needs your permission. Though thats what I think it all means not sure


----------



## sweetlullaby

Also would he not need the exact address of where LO is living?:wacko:


----------



## lou_w34

not too mention he would also need a picture of lo

xx


----------



## sweetlullaby

lou_w34 said:


> not too mention he would also need a picture of lo
> 
> xx

Very good point like a passport type one not a far away picture :haha:

And has to be either grey or cream plain background no other people visable etc and has to be a photo taken within one month of form being sent off AND has to be coutersigned by a respected community person who know's parent and can confirm that LO is theirs etc lol


----------



## AppleBlossom

If his name isn't on the BC, you are BFing and he hasn't bothered his arse to see her he will not be able to have her overnight. Especially as she is still young, she has no need to stay out overnight. As for the BC, he might want it to prove he has a daughter to get a 2 bed house if he is applying for Housing and coouncil tax benefit


----------

